# Teichsupergau



## derstoepsel1968 (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
heute ist das passiert, was ich niemanden wünsche. Ich schreib mit ein wenig Witz, da ich so besser mit dar Sache fertig werde. 

Schaut Euch mal die Bilder an .Wie immer morgens erst mal ein Blick auf die Fische .....******* sag ich nur....Wasser weg....Ebbe ?? Nein !! Schlimmer Erdrutsch.....Fische schwammen zum Glück in der restlichen Pfütze....Schnell handeln war gefragt...wie auf der Arbeit...Anglerhose an und rein in den Teich, Fische in Marcel´s Planschbecken gesetzt. Zum Glück alle wohlauf..1000 Dank an den lieben Gott.:beeten Ich glaub ich hätt sonst den ganzen Kram hingeschmissen....
Meine Plannung wie folgt:

Ich werde nun die senkrechten Wände mit Silosteinen hochmauern und mit Beton verfüllen. Hätt ich wohl gleich machen sollen.... 
Ich möchte nun gleich einen oder zwei Bodenabläufe installieren um auf Schwerkraft umzustellen bzw. Über Schwerkraft das Wasser in einen Pumpenschacht ( Vorfilter ) außerhalb des Teiches zu führen. Von daaus dann per Pumpe in die restliche Filteranlage. 
Frage : Kann ich die beiden Bodenabläufe mit KG Rohr 110mm einzelt oder auch zusammen in den Pumpenschacht ( Vorfilter ) führen ?? Oder reicht auch ein Bodenabzug ?? Auch weiss ich noch nicht ob ich was selber baue oder ob ich einige 100 Euro für einen Siebfilter 
in Schwerkraftausführung investiere..

Könnt Ihr mir gute Tipps geben

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Michael


Ich glaub ich brauche Urlaub......






Foto Foto Foto


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Ach du schreck,
na dein Gesicht hätte ich aber gerne mal gesehen   Ganz Blöde Geschichte, aber
schön das die Fische OK sind  

Überstürz jetzt aber nicht alles, mach dir in ruhe Gedanken über die Neugestaltung.

Wenn der Teichboden eben ist reicht ein Bodenablauf denke ich, aber wenn es 2 sind kannst du die auch zusammen führen. Ich würde aber ein Zugschieber mit einbauen um es regulieren zu können.
Den Pumpenschcht würde ich am Filterauslauf montieren, so fördert die Pumpe nur gefiltertes Wasser und du kannst mehr Strömung in der Teich bringen. Ein SiFi ist Pflicht, ob nun selber gebaut oder gekauft ist ja egal.


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Hallo,
ich denke ich werde meine Filteranlage nicht auf Schwerkraft umstellen, sondern ich möchte nur die Vorfilterung sprich Siebfilter als Schwerkraft betreiben. Ausgang Siebfilter möchte ich gerne wieder als gepumt führen, da mein Patronenfilter über Wasserspiegel liegt. Sollte doch so gehen oder  
Warum das ganze passiert ist, ist einfach zu erklären.
es hat gestern den ganzen Tag wie aus Eimern geschüttet. In 1,5 meter Entfernung vom Teich ist ein Regenrohr von unseren Anbau...das Wasser vom Dach versickert da im Erdreich...leider war es wohl soviel, das die Erde komplett durchgeweicht wurde und dann noch das Wasser...... 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## tattoo_hh (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

aber das hat doch vorher auch gehalten? oder ist der teich so noch nicht so alt??


und wo lässt du die fische bis nächstes jahr?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Mein Beileid - aber du schaffst das schon - Kopf hoch !


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Hallo,
der Teich wurde im Mai 2007 erstellt. In den letzten Monaten waren noch einige Feinheiten zu erledigen. Na ja und sagen wir mal so : "Wird ein Garten jemals fertig" ? 
Die Fische sind zur Zeit in einen Planschbecken untergebracht....Ich hoffe ich bekommen das recht schnell wieder hin. Und die Fische können in Ihr altes Zuhause. Wenn die Folie heil geblieben ist hab ich eine Chance mit einigen lieben Freunden den Teich zu reparieren.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Ich glaube es ist besser wenn du eine neue Folie drüberziehst. Da reicht ja dann eine 0,5 mm. Kostet nicht viel, aber du hast Gewissheit das es dicht ist.


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Hallo zusammen,
am Samstag haben ich ein wenig geschaufelt..
Erde ist soweit wieder raus. Folie sieht noch gut aus. teichabschluß oben mit 3 Stützen verstärkt bzw. erst mal gesichert. Wir weden jetzt nächstes Wochenende wenn kein Regen kommt das Becken mit Pallmann Silosteine erstellen. hab noch 2 Bodenabläufe mitbestellt. Dann hab ich endlich die blöde Pumpe nicht mehr im Teich sowie auch keinen Schlauch  oder Stromkabel.   
Patronenfilter für das Übergangsbecken aufgebaut. Teich gegen Regen gesichert.
Dann war das Wochenende vorbei....nichts mit Cabriofahren  

Bis denne 
MichaelFoto Foto Foto


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Was gibt es denn schöneres, als bei 30° IM Teich zu buddeln 

Wird schon


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Hallo Michael,

fleissig fleissig 
mach unbedingt ein Netz über das Becken, sonst kann es sein das morgen die ersten Koi daneben liegen. 

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Hallo Wuzzel,
hast recht, Netz fehlt, hab natürlich nicht mehr dran gedacht. Hab es sogar liegen...werde ich gleich rüberlegen...Danke für den Hinweis.
Fische sin zur Zeit sehr schreckhaft....leider fehlt Ihnen zur Zeit die Tiefe um abzutauchen...fressen aber wenn ich Sie füttere...Sie bekommen aber zur Zeit etwas weniger.


Bin gerade dabei Material zu bestellen. Hui, da kommt was raus .... 
Werde komplett hochmauern und mit Beton verfüllen. Dann die 2 Bodenabläufe setzen mit einen Abzweiger DN110 verbinenund dann mit einen DN 110  Rohr hochführen in mein 500 liter Fass oder Spaltsieb. Das Fass oder das Spaltsieb wird ewtas höher als die Wasseroberkante gesetzt oder ?? 
Einlauf so weit wie möglich unten  ??:? Dann soll es gepumt weitergehen,
da meine Filteranlage oberhalb steht. Gepumt aus den Fass / Siebfilter dann in den Patronnenfilter und von dort aus in die 300 Liter Bio-Blocks Kammer.Per kleinen Wasser fall aus der Amphore zurück in den Teich. Da ich auch wieder viele Pflanzen einsetzen werde möchte ich mit max. 8000 liter pumpen. 

Schlagt Ihr schon die Hände über den Kopf  zusammen oder geht das so noch  




Material so in etwa:
150 Schalungssteine
25 Sack Zement
130 meter Baustahl
4 m³ Mauersand
1m³ 8-16mm Kies
KG Bögen, Abzweiger, Rohre usw...

Am Samstag geht es weiter.... 

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Michael


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*



			
				derstoepsel1968 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fass oder das Spaltsieb wird ewtas höher als die Wasseroberkante gesetzt oder ??



Ja sicher, sonst läuft es ja über. Aber nur 8000 Liter bei 21 m³ ? Geht nicht ein wenig mehr ?


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Hallo Utzoff,
mehr geht immer aber zu welchen Preis ?
bis jetzt hatte ein Laguna Powerflow 11000 angeschlossen.125 Watt  Die mußte aus 1,90 meter tiefe hochpumpen. es kammen aber nur ca. 6500 liter pro Stunde oben an( ca. alle 3 Stunde komplett umgewälzt )..da nun die pumpe nicht mehr so tief liegen wird, wollt ich etwas weniger Pumpenleistung fahren. 


Mit freundlichen Gruß
Michael


----------



## firehunter (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Die Pumphöhe wird doch erst ab Wasseroberfläche gerechnet


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

hallo zusammen,
heute wieder alles gegeben.... wände stehen, nun erst mal warten bis der olle Beton hart ist...Bodenablauf kommt die Woche über rein...
Werde ein 500 liter als Pumpenschacht einbauen, vieleicht setzt sich ja ein wenig Dreck ab. Pumpe oberhalb des Einlaufes vom Bodenablauf...Dann geht es gepumt in ein Siebfilter....und dann in die restlichen kammern.So ich bin erst mal geschafft.... 
Bis denne Michael
Foto


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Na,
das sieht doch schon mal Prima aus


----------



## Jürgen-V (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

hi michael



> Werde komplett hochmauern und mit Beton verfüllen. Dann die 2 Bodenabläufe setzen mit einen Abzweiger DN110 verbinenund dann mit einen DN 110 Rohr hochführen in mein 500 liter Fass oder Spaltsieb



würde ich nicht machen. ich würde beide ba seberat verlegen und mit zugschiebern dann oben versehen.



> das Spaltsieb wird ewtas höher als die Wasseroberkante gesetzt oder ??
> Einlauf so weit wie möglich unten ?? Dann soll es gepumt weitergehen,
> da meine Filteranlage oberhalb steht. Gepumt aus den Fass / Siebfilter



wenn ich ehrlich bin raff ich das nicht, vielleicht liegt es auch an meinen kumpels wo mich besucht haben, prost. 



> Siebfilter dann in den Patronnenfilter und von dort aus in die 300 Liter Bio-Blocks Kammer.



wenn du schon bioblocks verwendest , dann bitte vor dem patronenfilter schalten und nicht danach.

ein bissi mehr info wär auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich hatte vor 2 Bodenablaüfe zu setzen..bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher ob das sein muß. Einer würde doch auch reichen oder  ??
Die Tiefwasserzone hat eine ebene Fläche von 2,5 x 3 meter. Da würde doch einer mittig reichen.:::? 
Da ich meine komplette Filteranlage nicht auf Schwerkraft umstellen möchte, wollte ich per Schwerkraft DN 110 ( regel-absperrbar per Zugschieber ) in ein 500 Fass rein. Ich hoffe das sich dort ein Teil des Schmutzes absetzt. Aus diesen Fass soll es dann gepumt weitergehen. Dann Siebfilter dann Bio-Blocks und dann wie Du ja schreibst Patronenfilter. Wieso denn zuerst Bio-Block und dann Patronnenfilter   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

hi



> Die Tiefwasserzone hat eine ebene Fläche von 2,5 x 3 meter. Da würde doch einer mittig reichen.::



dann würde ich den boden aber min. konisch zum ba machen.



> Du ja schreibst Patronenfilter. Wieso denn zuerst Bio-Block und dann Patronnenfilter



weil viele abgestorbenen bakterien in die nächste kammer gespült werden.
setzt du den pf in der letzten kammer, fängt der sie ab und du kannst sie 
durch den schmutzablauf ablassen.
das gilt auch, wenn du mal deine bio-blocks abspülst, dann hast du keinen mulm im teich.


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Hallo auch hi,
es ist doch Wettertechnisch einfach zum  .
Heute hab ich bei Regen mein 500 Literfass und den Bodenablauf eingesetzt.
Knapp war ich im Loch fing es kam der  .
Ich hab mich dann für Audicap und Regenjacke entschieden. 
Gut nun warte ich erst noch mal 7 Tage, bis ich  1/3 Wasser einfüllen werde.... Es ist jetzt langsam wieder Land in Sicht....
Foto Foto 

So morgen früh noch mal arbeiten und dann ist Sonntag.... 

Am Samstag geht es weiter.... 

Bis denne


----------



## Bine (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Hallo Stoepsel

mit entsetzen verfolge ich deinen Beitrag , und frage mich wie sowas passieren kann . Ich glaube das kein Teichianer in deiner Haut stecken möchte . 
Ich habe momentan  ein Teich in Bau ( nur die Tiefzone mit Steilwänden alleine 8 x 2 x 4 Meter )und frage mich ob mir das mit den Steilwänden auch passieren kann .
Weist du warum die Wand abgerutscht ist ? War das ein Baufehler ? 

Andererseits gibt es zig Folien - Teiche mit Steilwänden und das ist das erste mal das ich lese das mal eine Wand eingebrochen ist .Natürlich habe auch ich jetzt Angst da mir das passieren kann


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Hallo Bine,
sorry das ich erst jetzt schreibe......Teich ...Teich und noch mal Teich....Meine Frau hat es aber gelassen gesehen...
endlich bin ich fertig.....Wasser drinne, Pflanzen auch und Filter läuft schon wieder....
Also wie es dazu kommen konnte, kann ich nur erahnen....
An den Abend hat es wie aus Kübeln geregnet. Die Erde wurde so vom Wasser durchweicht, das das Erdreich an einer Stelle angefangen hat gegen die teichfolie zu drücken. Da von außen der Druck größer war, wurde die Teichfolie unter der Abschlussschine vom Erddruck herausgezogen. Es folgte das die Folie in den Teich zog und langsam aber sicher mehr und mehr Wasser hinter die Folie zog.
Dann kam noch die liebe Hilfe meiner Teichpumpe. Die half dann auch noch mit das Wasser zügig zu verteilen.

Aber nun ist wieder alles im Lot...

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Michael


----------



## Henkkaas (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Hallo Michael,

ich bin hier neu und was Fischteiche angeht absoluter Anfänger. Ich plane in der nächten Zeit einen Koiteich  von ca 9m³ der mit der Wasseroberkante ca. 50 cm über der Erdoberfläche liegt. Also Tiefe ca 1,70m .Da ich hier Erfahrungen und Tips mir raussuche habe ich eine Frage. Ist der Boden deines Teiches auch nit Beton gegossen?? Und wie ist der Ablauf in der mitte mit der Folie abgedichtet?? 

Gruß Marek


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Hallo Marek,
in deiner Signatur steh du planst einen Koiteich von 9m³ ? Das sind ja gerade mal 2,50 x 2,50 x 1,70   

Wieviele Kois möchtest du halten ? 2 ? Die schwimmen sich ja in die quere   

Ich sage das, damit du dein Vorhaben bezgl. der Größe noch einmal überdenkst. Und für dein Bauvorhaben solltest du einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, hier geht das nur unter.


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Hallo Marek,
ich habe den Boden nicht betoniert. Wir haben ab 1,5 meter super Sand . Ich habe den Teich ca. 1,95 meter tief. Grundwasser ist in dieser Tiefe nicht vorhanden sondern erst ab ca. 2,5 meter. Aus diesem Grund haben wir keine Bodenplatte erstellt. Der Bodenablauf ist mittig und wurde mit Innotec-Kleber geklebt. Eine sehr gute Anleitung  hat hier Geecebird gegeben. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16749

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Michael


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

es ist nun fast 3 Jahre her.....Seitdem ist einige Zeit vergangen und ich möchte mich auf diesen Wege für die vielen Tips und ratschlägen bei Euch bedanken. Seht Euch die Bilder an......
Wer Fragen hat kann mich gerne anschreiben......

Vielen vielen Dank.....

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Doppellhelix (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Na, der Teich sieht ja wieder wie ein Teich aus und nicht wie der Rohbau eines Kellers 

Eines kapier ich nicht. Bei den Bildern, wo du am bauen warst sieht der Teich ja recht Tief aus. Ich schätze mal so 1,70m 

Auf deinen neuen Bildern ( 3. Bild obere Reihe) sieht es so aus, als ob du gerade mal 20 -30 cm Wasser drin hättest und dann direkt Kies.

Wie muß ich mir das vorstellen? Du hast doch nicht über 1 Meter Kies reingekippt, oder?

Gruß Helix


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichsupergau*



Doppellhelix schrieb:


> Eines kapier ich nicht. Bei den Bildern, wo du am bauen warst sieht der Teich ja recht Tief aus. Ich schätze mal so 1,70m
> 
> Auf deinen neuen Bildern ( 3. Bild obere Reihe) sieht es so aus, als ob du gerade mal 20 -30 cm Wasser drin hättest und dann direkt Kies.
> 
> Wie muß ich mir das vorstellen? Du hast doch nicht über 1 Meter Kies reingekippt, oder?


Hallo Helix,
schau Dir mal das Bild in dem Beitrag an https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/15
Dort siehst Du links von ihm, dass er dort eine flachere Zone hat.


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichsupergau*

Hallo Zermalmer,

wie Du schon schreibst....auf Bild 3 kann man die Fachwasserzone sehen...und ich hab noch mal ein altes Bild angehängt, da sieht man die Tiefe im Rohbau. Beim nächsten Mal würde ich es noch ein wenig größer und tiefer machen .... hatte heut schon mal wieder dran gedacht....Nur meine Frau meint Du bist doch
Sehe ich anders... hab auch schon gewisse Vorstellungen.....:smoki

Mit freundlichen Gruß

Michael


----------

